# Spellforce BoW: violetter Blutedelstein



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit dem Schattengrenze-Level durch und komme nach Shal'Dun. Da ich irgendwie sehr wenig Orkbauten und Krieger erstellen kann bin ich mal zu den Händlern gegangen. Dabei ist mir plötzlich eingefallen, dass ich eigentlich die Knochengegenstände noch gar nicht erstellt habe. Ich bin also gleich zum Schrein. Da ich Elementar-Zauberer bin wollte ich also das Ahnen-Set erstellen. Die Rüstung hat auch geklappt. Aber für die anderen beiden fehlten mir jeweils ein Messer und der Blutstein. Die Messer habe ich nun und den gelben Blutedelstein auch. Den Helm konnte ich also auch erstellen. Nur den violetten Blutstein finde ich einfach nicht. Im PCGames steht, dass ich den bei einem Eiswolf bei Tirganach finden soll. Nur: Wo steckt dieser Wolf? Ist es einer von denen, die beim Heldenmonument waren? Ist es dann das selbe Problem wie beim blauen Blutstein, der anscheinend wegen einem Bug plötzlich aus dem Inventar verschwinden kann?
Danke für euere Hilfe und ich hoffe ihr musstet euer Erinnerungsvermögen nicht zu stark strapazieren.


----------



## Cherisu (4. Oktober 2005)

UACM am 04.10.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mittlerweile mit dem Schattengrenze-Level durch und komme nach Shal'Dun. Da ich irgendwie sehr wenig Orkbauten und Krieger erstellen kann bin ich mal zu den Händlern gegangen. Dabei ist mir plötzlich eingefallen, dass ich eigentlich die Knochengegenstände noch gar nicht erstellt habe. Ich bin also gleich zum Schrein. Da ich Elementar-Zauberer bin wollte ich also das Ahnen-Set erstellen. Die Rüstung hat auch geklappt. Aber für die anderen beiden fehlten mir jeweils ein Messer und der Blutstein. Die Messer habe ich nun und den gelben Blutedelstein auch. Den Helm konnte ich also auch erstellen. Nur den violetten Blutstein finde ich einfach nicht. Im PCGames steht, dass ich den bei einem Eiswolf bei Tirganach finden soll. Nur: Wo steckt dieser Wolf? Ist es einer von denen, die beim Heldenmonument waren? Ist es dann das selbe Problem wie beim blauen Blutstein, der anscheinend wegen einem Bug plötzlich aus dem Inventar verschwinden kann?
> Danke für euere Hilfe und ich hoffe ihr musstet euer Erinnerungsvermögen nicht zu stark strapazieren.




Hmm, nee, erinnere mich leider nicht. Aber versuch's doch mal bei "www.spellforce.de" im BoW-Hilfeforum (Suchbegriff "Blutedelstein"). Ist vielleicht 'ne etwas zu einfache & offensichtliche Antwort, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wann immer es bei Spellforce Probleme gab, im Forum war es immer einfach, sehr schnell Antworten zu finden   

Sorry dass ich Dir nicht konkret antworten konnte...


----------



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

Cherisu am 04.10.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, nee, erinnere mich leider nicht. Aber versuch's doch mal bei "www.spellforce.de" im BoW-Hilfeforum (Suchbegriff "Blutedelstein"). Ist vielleicht 'ne etwas zu einfache & offensichtliche Antwort, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, wann immer es bei Spellforce Probleme gab, im Forum war es immer einfach, sehr schnell Antworten zu finden
> 
> Sorry dass ich Dir nicht konkret antworten konnte...



Momentan wird die Datenbank bearbeitet drum komme ich nicht drauf. Aber ich glaube da war ich schon (Google). Dort wurde aber primär über den blauen Blutedelstein gesprochen und dass man die Gegenstände in einer speziellen Reihenfolge erschaffen muss um den blauen Stein nicht aus dem Inventar zu verlieren (ist angeblich ein bekannter Bug). Über den violetten stand da aber nichts.


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2005)

UACM am 04.10.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Im PCGames steht, dass ich den bei einem Eiswolf bei Tirganach finden soll. Nur: Wo steckt dieser Wolf?


Mal überlegen. Tirganach ist doch die Stadt mit den Elfinnen im Winter? Da muss man im Osten raus und ich weiss noch das der Stein sehr schlecht zu sehen ist. War so eine Felsausbuchtung mit Iso Ansicht, weshalb man den Stein gar nicht richtig sehen konnte. Wölfe hat man da auch erledigt. Kann die Stelle nicht mehr so genau beschreiben, war auf jeden Fall nicht sehr weit raus aus der Stadt.


----------



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

Solon25 am 04.10.2005 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> UACM am 04.10.2005 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich stark nach dem Ort an, wo das Heldenmonument steht (ok, die Ausbuchtung ist etwas grösser). Aber ich schau mal nach. Kann ja nicht schaden. Vielleicht lade ich auch mal einen ganz alten Spielstand um zu schauen ob ich bei den Wölfen, die ich bereits um die Ecke gebracht habe einen solchen Stein finde.


----------



## outlawx (4. Oktober 2005)

Das mit Tirganach und den Wölfen stimmt!
hier nachzulesen http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21077&highlight=blutedelstein


----------



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

outlawx am 04.10.2005 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Tirganach und den Wölfen stimmt!
> hier nachzulesen http://spellforce.jowood.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21077&highlight=blutedelstein



Dann habe ich wohl ein Problem. Denn verkauft habe ich noch nie etwas aus der Rubrik Questgegenstände. Dann müsste ja entweder die Leiche von dem Wolf noch daliegen, der Stein nicht beim Wolf gewesen sein oder dein Bug den Stein in Luft aufgelöst haben.


----------



## outlawx (4. Oktober 2005)

UACM am 04.10.2005 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> outlawx am 04.10.2005 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit welcher Version spielst du? Hast du alle Updates? 
ich hatte auch schon probleme das mir questgegenstände gefehlt haben und so...  das dürfte aber mit der aktuellen Version kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

outlawx am 04.10.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> UACM am 04.10.2005 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir die Platinum Edition gekauft und seit dem ersten Mal spielen nie ein update gemacht (ich habe glaub ich schon am Anfang geschaut ob es welche hat, die von der Platinum Edition noch nicht abgedeckt wurden). Ich habe jetzt aber einen alten alten Spielstand geladen und tatsächlich hat der grosse Wolf einen violetten Blutedelstein fallen lassen. Bei allen anderen Spielständen, die ich bisher ausprobiert habe hatte ich den Stein aber nicht (mehr). Kann es sein, dass der Stein bei einer Quest verloren geht? Denn wie gesagt. Ich verkaufe Gegenstände im Questinventar nie und aufgenommen haben muss ich ihn ja, sonst würde der Wolfleichnahm noch irgendwo rumliegen.


----------



## outlawx (4. Oktober 2005)

UACM am 04.10.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> outlawx am 04.10.2005 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann sein das die gegenständer "verschwinden". ich hatte bei irgendwelchen roten steinen (irgendwann braucht man mal 3 für nen zwerg) nur 2 obwohl ich auch drei haben sollte. mit nem alten savegame gings auch bei mir. 
also, immer fleißig speichern und viel erfolg


----------



## UACM (4. Oktober 2005)

Schlagt mich! Ich bin so was von blind! Ich habe den verdammten Stab der Ahnen bereits!!!!! Aber aus irgend einem Grund habe ich das Knochenfragment, das man dazu braucht, immer noch (oder gibt es das zweimal?). Wie ich draufgekommen bin? Ich habe meine Savegames abgegrast und festgestellt, dass ich ne ganze Weile den Stein hatte und dann plötzlich beim nächsten nicht mehr. Beim letzten bei dem ich ihn hatte, war ich ganz in der Nähe des Schreins und habe mal ausprobiert ob denn schon eines der Rezepte funktioniert (dachte zuerst, dass dann der Stein vielleicht verschwindet). Aber er verschwand nicht, abgesehen mal dann, wenn ich den Stab erstellt habe. Also habe ich mein Inventar nochmal durchkämmt (ich dachte eigentlich, das hätte ich bereits gemacht; aber offensichtlich nicht genau genug), und siehe da: der Stab der Ahnen. Nicht schlecht das Teil. Muss aber noch eine Stufe steigen, damit ich ihn benutzen kann. Tut mir leid, dass ich eure Zeit verplempert habe.


----------

